
GiftChat: Do you want to send a gift card via messengers? - TimurBidzhiev
Hi guys, 
How often are you using gift cards? Do you want to send and receive gift cards on social media and messenger?<p>According to the BlackHawk Network report, more than 50% of millennials want to send and receive gifts on Facebook.<p>We launched GiftChat: send a gift card in any chat. It&#x27;s a mobile keyboard with emoji gift cards. It will allow you to send a gift card in your chat.<p>I would love to see your feedback and questions.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gift.chat&#x2F; 
Thank you!<p>Timur,
======
TimurBidzhiev
You can check some info on Product
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/giftchat](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/giftchat)

